# Custom labels



## WavelandDrone (Apr 23, 2010)

Bought mine from Kelley Bees. They really look good. Also bought some labels with nutrition info on them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you're talking 100% custom. Take you're design to a local print shop with some sample labels so they can see the size you're after. It might be the cheapest route.


----------



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello all, 
I am using my own labels now (I started using Amy also), but quickly found that I needed to be able to change labels, sizes, etc and since I do other things besides honey knew that it would be worth the investment (somewhere down the road). I also now use a 1.375 inch circle on top of my bears, and other jars to add a little flair and distinguish between varietals or add a slogan. Also, use these to give out to kids or advertise. The labels I use are high gloss white and can be full bled to any color/picture. Time is a little tight right now with the job, overrun hobby, and family but I am always ready to get things going for next season or late this season. You can email me at [email protected] and I can email you some examples. The easiest way to start is if you have an idea or picture file you would like to use, but we can explore options. Let me know if anyone is interested and we can get started. This is a short run professional printer (not your home printer) perfect for changing quickly. I can get most standard sizes and prefer the white high gloss, but can get matte or the clear polyester but the clear is more pricy.
Thanks,
scott


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

http://www.vistaprint.com is good for short run, full custom designs. I used them for labels a couple times, base image is rectangular, but labels are ovals, two sizes. I just use a black slate, go to paint, add images, and overlay text, then upload complete design to vistaprint.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Maxant

I had been searching around for a new design for our honey labels for retail sales and found a woman on here that did a fantastic job. I wanted to share her info with others who might be looking for someone to design (and print) custom honey labels. Her name is Anne Turnham. I worked with Anne over the last week to customize a new label for our honey here in New Mexico. I was very impressed with the final design and outcome. Service was exceptional, and shipping was immediate. I am a very satisfied buyer and so glad I ran into her website. She is doing all my labels now. Here is a link to Anne's website. 

http://customhoneylabels.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll second that. Anne did a great job for me and best of all put up with my nitpicking on various changes. The labels look great and came quite quickly.
John


----------

